

Ask HN: Aren't the HN voting buttons too small? - SingAlong

Hey guys,<p>I feel the voting buttons on HN are too small. Now that the points aren't visible on comments, I'm not even sure which button I clicked on. I'm worried if I've been down-voting good discussions by mistake.<p>Does anyone else have the same issue? If yes, can we have bigger voting buttons please?
======
readme
I think its safe to assume that any down votes this post gets were by accident
due to the button size.

------
booruguru
Yes. The voting button is way too small. In fact, upon first glance it's not
really evident that it's even a button. I like minimalist design, but HN has
taken the idea a bit too far.

------
bdfh42
I like the small and discreet vote buttons myself.

Try <ctrl><+> a few times (in Chrome anyway) if you need a bigger target ;)

~~~
SingAlong
I wanted to mention that I was aware of this trick in the thread description,
but removed it because I thought it was obvious. It's too many key strokes and
clicks to zoom in, upvote and then zoom out again to read text at normal size.

------
joshstrange
If you really find the buttons to be too small then why don't you look in to
writing (or finding) a userscript to make them bigger/different? I only
suggest it because the likelihood that HN is going to change is very low.

------
quadrahelix
Yes.

